# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Drehbuchautor spricht über Palpatine und Lando



## Darkmoon76 (4. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Drehbuchautor spricht über Palpatine und Lando* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Drehbuchautor spricht über Palpatine und Lando*


----------



## Frullo (5. Dezember 2019)

> Für den Autor ist das Ende von Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter einfach wunderschön und er wollte nicht, dass es an Bedeutung verliert.



LOL - bereits mit VII hat es an Bedeutung verloren - er kommt daher reichlich spät - wie das also ohne Zeitreise gekittet werden soll, wissen die Götter...


----------



## Cobar (5. Dezember 2019)

> Lando ist ein ebenso beliebter Charakter wie Han Solo, Luke Skywalker oder Prinzessin Leia.


Ist das so? Habe ich noch nie von gehört, dass der so beliebt sein soll wie die drei Hauptfiguren.


----------



## Frullo (5. Dezember 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ist das so? Habe ich noch nie von gehört, dass der so beliebt sein soll wie die drei Hauptfiguren.



Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass beispielsweise R2 einen höheren Beliebtheitsgrad geniesst als Lando.

Aber immerhin ist die Aussage politisch korrekt.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Dezember 2019)

Die großen 3 + Chewie + Lando + das Droiden Duo aus 3PO und R2 würde ich alle als sehr beliebt ansehen, was OT-Helden betrifft


----------



## Frullo (5. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die großen 3 + Chewie + Lando + das Droiden Duo aus 3PO und R2 würde ich alle als sehr beliebt ansehen, was OT-Helden betrifft



Sehr beliebt: Ja. Ebenso beliebt: Fragwürdig.


----------



## Wubaron (5. Dezember 2019)

> Chris Terrio war es wichtig, dass das Opfer von Darth Vader in Episode 6 nicht umsonst gewesen war. Für den Autor ist das Ende von Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter einfach wunderschön und er wollte nicht, dass es an Bedeutung verliert.



Das schreit doch nach einem Auftritt von Anakin.


----------

